# Commando Squad Valiant (Action)



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

The “uninhabited” jungle planet classified Gamma 12 spun silently through space. A tiny blue ball of energy appeared from nowhere, it was pulsating, stretching, growing in size. Like there was some creature inside straining to get out. There was a bright blue flash as the ball exploded and a large tear in the fabric of time and space ripped open; a slipstream conduit. The PCS _Valiant_ slid out at high speed, gliding to a near halt, before vanishing completely…
 “Cloaking field fully operational Sir!” said the 1st officer on the bridge of the _Valiant_.
 “Thank you Jockal. This is Savar to all crew, we are running silent. Squad Valiant assemble in the war room.” said Savar Magnus over the intercom. 
“Orders sir?” said the helmsman.
“Put us in a high orbit around Gamma 12 above the largest continent. Jockal you have the bridge, maintain this orbit and await further orders.” said Savar with a small smile, Jockal liked being in charge.
“Aye Sir!” said Jockal jovially; he liked _‘having the bridge’_.
 Savar crossed from the Commanders Chair to the lift doors on the rear of the ‘terraced’ rectangular bridge, he pressed the button and waited a few seconds as the lift made its way to its summon. The doors slid open with a hiss of air, he stepped in and as he did so a computerised voice said softly “Destination please.” 
“War room Val” (Val was the ship computers name)
“Yes Sargent” the lift doors slid shut again and there was a faint feeling of downwards movement, and then sideways for some time as the lift headed towards the bow of the ship. It slowed and the doors opened onto a greyed white room with wide, thickened windows overlooking the pre-launch hanger bay of the _Valiant_, where several Sparrowhawk fighters were being fussed over. Plasma pipes ran from the ship's squad lander, _Infiltrator,_ to large sockets on bollards sticking out of the deck. Its crystal lasers were being calibrated, its missile launchers and rocket racks also being reloaded.
 Savar reached up to the gold Denari tied around his neck by a simple leather string running through the signature hole punched in the middle of the large coin. He took it off over his head and untied the knot in the string. He slipped the coin off the string and placed it carefully on the up facing thumb-side of his fist. Flicking his thumb he sent the coin spinning into the air, he watched it as it went over and over in the air; face of President Paisley, Pegasus emblem, President Paisley, Pegasus emblem, Paisley, Pegasus, Paisley, Pegasus. It reached its apex, and fell, still spinning. At the last moment, Savar’s hand shot out and silently caught the coin a split second before it hit the table. He smiled to himself, paused for a moment, seemingly searching for something on a distant horizon. He chuckled and continued to flip the coin, again and again watching it every time, just as he had done for the past 185 years before every mission he’d ever been on, from the year after his first drill Sargent gave him the coin, ordered him to the escape pods and flew the PSC _Agile_ into the pyrate battleship that had ambushed them. 
 The lift doors opened and woke Savar from his recollection of his mentors sacrifice. The first of the summoned squad members had arrived…

OOC: report to the war room guys, but try and make it interesting. e.g. “Hell! He’d just started his lunch when…” there’s a load of crew on board and you can do whatever with them... I'm looking at you Romero/Santaire!


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Grese raised his MKIII Rifle, a trio of shots tearing into his target, then he spun around, whipping his rifle in a deadly arc, the burst of fire eliminating another opponent. He ducked as burst of undisciplined fire rang over his head and then stood up again knocking down the third enemy. He dived behind a wall, shots ringing past him. He checked his HUD, finding that there were only 8 enemies remaining. 

Rolling out from behind his cover he sent a burst of shots into the knees of the approaching opposition, then slid into a building. He reloaded his rifle's almost depleted clip, not wanting to be caught out mid-combat. The door slammed open and three men walked in, rifles ready.

Grese had no time to put a fresh clip into his rifle, so he drew his Heavy Pistol, sending a round into his nearest target, then diving out of the way. He then leveled his pistol at the ceiling, a round smashing out the lights. Before his startled adversaries could switch to their night vision, Grese powered into them, kicking on to the ground and smashing one against the wall with a brutal strike from the butt of his pistol. Both men crumpled, incapacitated.

Grese stooped for his rifle, locking a new clip into place. Then he took two cylindrical grenades from the fallen enemies belts. _Five down, three to go._ Thought Grese, waving his rifle over the alleyways of the deserted streets. Something caught his eye and he spun to the side, just as the sniper round skimmed past his head. He fired his rifle at the building from which he had seen the shot, but he was just out of range. He ran to a building, clambering up the stairs. He found a window that faced the building in which the sniper waited. 

He dived through the window and landed next to the unsuspecting soldier, who turned. Though his face was obscured by his visor, Grese could imagine the stupefied look on the man's face. A single round from the gun dropped him, but Grese shot him once more, to be sure. A door burst open and a small cylinder came out. _Flashbang_ thought Grese, instinctively turning averting his eyes and shielding his ears. The second after the deafening blast, Grese blindly hurled his own flashbang towards the doorway from which the other one had come. His vision eventualy cleared and he pushed open the door, seeing two staggering individuals, which he promptly shot. 

He waited, the battle was over. He checked his HUD and was horrified to see that one enemy remained. He turned to see a limping man, his left leg obviously injured, holding a pistol. The man raised it, triumph in his posture. Grese tried to dive sideways, but was hit in the shoulder, he used the momentum of the impact to bring his own sidearm to bear and sent several rounds into the offender's chest. The man collapsed, but he spasmed as he fell, two bullets hitting Grese directly in the chest. His vision darkened immediately and he felt himself falling.

_"Simulation Complete."_ 
Said the calm voice of Val. Grese's vision returned and he pulled off his helmet. He stood, looking at the trainees filing in to the room. The fifteen men stood, grinning. This was the closest they had ever got to beating Grese. He silently scolded himself for his lack of vigilance. He should have remembered the two incapacitated troopers from earlier. He looked up to them and brought up a rare smile. "Good job, men!" He called to the all, who grinned even more at a piece of Grese's sparing praise. "I'll make soldiers of you yet." 

Val spoke into his earpiece. _"Captain Grese, you have been summoned to the war room. The order is of Level 1 priority."_

Grese nodded quickly, dismissed the recruits and made his way to the war room. He retrieved his actual pistol, rifle and knife from his quarters, not because he felt in any way under threat aboard the _Valiant_, but he never went anywhere unarmed, it was a habit that Grese had no wish to remove.

He thought about the men he had just been training, Delta Company. They were coming on nicely, just a few months after their induction an many were functioning like proper Commandos, though their aim was lacking, they didn't keep track of their opposition and had a dangerous habit of either grouping together in masses or going in ones and twos, making them easy to pick off. He wandered what Savar wanted him for, he imagined that it would be either a request of a progress report on Delta Company or he was being issued a mission. He hadn't been on the field for almost two months and was surprised to feel longing for a chance to do some live fire combat. He chastised himself for the thought, the training of the recruits was a necessary, no, vital service to the Commandos, it was an honour to be assigned to their training. Still...

He reached the doors of the war room, casting aside all these thoughts, the doors slid silently open. He walked into the room and saluted smartly to Savar. 
"Captain Grese, reporting to duty Sir!" He said, saluting smartly and waiting for his orders.




OOC: I don't know anything about the training in your world, Flash, so if this is wrong or unacceptable, give the word and I'll start from scratch.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

“This is Savar to all crew, we are running silent. Squad Valiant assemble in the war room.” The order resounded through Krys Dario Ramos’ head, stabbing like a dagger. He held his hand to the left side of the head, where a angry, red welt stood to attention and groaned. He then rolled of his bunk, landing on his bare feet and stretched, another groan passing his lips, and then the sound of knuckles cracking, one by one. Staggering over to the locker at the end of his bunk, Krys felt like a drunk bear, reeling and lurching. Still holding one hand to his head, he leant on the locked and rummaged through it, trying to find one of his bottles of water. Opening the lid and sipping from it, he couldn’t help a “Oh, thank the Lord” passing his lips. 

He then staggered to the pile he’d left on the floor when he felt onto his bunk, and plucked the belt off the top, his dagger in it’s sheath and pistol in it’s holster swinging as he put it around his waist. Checking they were both secure, he pulled on his socks and boots. The last thing he did before leaving the room was to pick up his rifle from it’s case, holding it reverently for a second before loosening the straps and putting it over his shoulder, so the strap fell from his left shoulder to right hip. Feeling a bit more himself, Krys strode out of his room and along the corridors of the ship, sweeping past the crew. It was only when he heard, “Hey, Ramos! Oi, Ramos! Heard Ryan’s pasted you in the Cages earlier!” that he stopped. The sniper turned to the voice, knowing already it belonged to one of the Sergeants-at-Arms, Ilsworth. Sighing, Krys turned away, determined not to be drawn into an argument. “OI!” the voice called, “I was talking to you, _Pyrate_!” That was the last straw, as far as Krys was concerned. He wasn’t proud of his history, but took offence at people casting aspersions on his loyalty or using it as a weapon against him. He span around, pale face aglow with anger, and in one smooth movement pulled his knife from it’s sheath, pushed Ilsworth against the metal wall of the corridor and held the blade against the Sergeant-at-Arms’ throat in a reverse grip, the blunt side of the blade pressed against his forearm.
“Now, _Sergeant_, we appear to have a problem. Would you agree?” The man’s face went beetroot red, a slight sheen of sweat covering it, as he was confronted with one sapphire blue eye and one ruby-red lens, set against a white face. 
“N-no. We-we don’t have a problem, sir!” As he had the grace to look embarrassed and slightly terrified, Krys let him go, noting with satisfaction how he gasped and that a bead of blood welled where the head of his blade had been.
“Good. Now, I suggest you get to work.” Spitting to his side, Krys gave one final, glaring look at the crew member before spinning on his heel and walking off, grimly satisfied to see that the crew who had seen the confrontation moved out of way.

As he approached the war room, he slowed down and composed himself, setting his face into the grim neutral expression his squad mates were familiar with. He pressed his hand against the scanner, and Val read back his name, in her familiar, calm feminine voice - “Krys Dario Ramos, Squad Valiant, Sniper. Access granted.” With that, the doors slid open with a slight pneumatic hiss and he entered. Seeing Savar in the centre, surrounded by the holo-computers and translucent comp-walls, with data and stats continuously shifting across them, he approached and saluted smartly, “Ramos, Sir, reporting for duty!”


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Sebastos Pantera was sitting in the Mess Hall on his own. Ever since he joined the Commando Squad Valiant, no one spoke to him, even his friends. Although after a few years he had grown used to it. He sat eating whilst reading from a book. As he was putting his tray away a message came across from Sergaent Savar "This is Savar to all crew, we are running silent. Squad Valiant assemble in the war room" *Finally something to do!* Sebastos thought. He liked the squad they were good. Although he was always slightly afraid of the female sniper. He knew she was someone not to mess with.

As Sebastos walked down the long corridors, he'd nod to a few of the crew members he walked passed. The corridors were simple, yet extravagent. Lighting wasn't too bright it was just right. The smooth metal of the wall. He had grown to like this ship, but the hunger for battle was something he longed for. Before he got to the war room, he went into his little cabin. Sebastos trusted almost all the crew members, but he always carried his super heated blades with him. When he entered his cabin he walked straight to the locker inside, placed his hand on the system lock. The locker door slid open. Sebastos smiled. He missed his armor and weapons. With that he picked up his armor, and put it on. He looked powerful and strong in his armor and few questioned it. He picked up his crystal uzi. He loved it, small and light, like a pistol but stronger. He put it in his holder. He then picked up his wrist blaster and placed it on his right wrist. Even though he was left handed he always held his guns in the right hand.

Sebastos was striding up to the war room when he spotted, Krys Dario who seemed to have found a little trouble. “OI!” the voice called, “I was talking to you, Pyrate!” Sebastos knew what would happen if someone called Krys a pyrate. Sebastos reached for his blades, then stopped mid-way. *Better stay out of this!* Sebastos thought. He just watched, as Krys made the man sweat and plea for his mercy. Sebastos smiled. He waited a few minutes after Krys had left and the man was sobbing still sobbing. Sebastos walked up, picked up the man, and simply said "You deserve that." Then threw back on the floor. With that Sebastos strode to the war room. The door slid open. Acknowledged Krys and Grese, with a nod. Turned to Savar and saluted! All he had to do was wait for the others!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Lunara could hear the whore moaning in an adjoining room. She spat on the floor in disgust and kicked the door open. In the midst of their coupling the two people froze to see the sniper standing in the doorway with an expression like a thunderstorm. Reading her the wrong way, probably from the tightness of the clothing she wore the man gestured to her and said with a lecherous grin “come on beautiful, room for 1 more.” Lunara began to unzip the tracksuit top and the man salivated as he pushed the whore away from him and stepped towards her. “Come here,” he said, licking his lips. Then he froze as Lunara pulled the wooden baton from a sheathe in the inside of the jacket.

“This ship holds some of the finest men and women I have ever served with,” she said clearly and calmly as she stepped towards him, baton in hand. “On this ship we follow the rules. And the rules are no whoring with fellow crew members when you should be on duty.” With that Lunara slammed the baton into his left leg. He crumpled and screamed. “And we know how to take pain,” she said with a snarl and brought the baton down between his legs. He howled and screamed and begged. She smacked the baton into his forehead, knocking him unconscious.

She then turned to the whore who was scrambling to cover herself. “Do you know who I am?” Lunara said very calmly. “Some bitch who doesn’t allow fun,” the whore snarled. “No, I am Lunara. I am a member of Commando Squad Valiant. I am their heavy sniper. I am a different thing for every one of my targets. Right now, for you, I am judgement.” The whore brought up a pistol and Lunara shot her with a stun bolt from her wrist blaster. “I need a security team here now. Bring two sets of cuffs and hold them on charges of mutiny.”

The man sat up and gasped “that wasn’t mutiny.”

Lunara gave him a cold smile. “You were breaking the rules convict, that’s mutiny.” She then punched him in the face and he fell over. She shot him with another stun bolt and left the room.

“This is Savar to all crew, we are running silent. Squad Valiant, assemble in the war room.”

Lunara walked slowly and calmly through the ship towards her cabin. She was given a wide berth. Simply the way she walked set her apart from the rest. It was a fluid gate, like a predator just waiting to strike. Her body was dreamt of by the men onboard and the envy of the women. But she was given a wide berth. Reputation can work wonders and Lunara’s was one to be feared. She was one of the finest snipers in the systems and her punishments for men who attempted to molest her were even more legendary.

She arrived there and shed her garments, savouring the sensation for a moment before keying a code into the keypad set into the wall. The entire right wall slid away and she stepped forward into the circle of light. She tapped in a second code and her armour slid from recesses in the wall and hydraulic arms handed it to her. She donned it and fixed the lens into place over her eye. She tapped a second code and a shelf slid out of the wall. On it rested her rifle. She hefted it and pressed a button on the side so that it compacted. She then placed it on her back and it clamped into place with magnetic locks. She picked up her digger and slid it into the sheath. She then replaced the stun wrist blaster and replaced it with the normal one.

She then walked to the war room and entered through the door. “Miss me,” she said with a calm smile as she took her place among them…

(Lunara will do even worse to your characters if you try that with her :spiteful


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Ema sat back before pulling herself. In her head she silently counted '497,498,499,500'. With that Ema finished her warm up sit ups. She stretched and flexed before heading over to the weights. Although they were unaware of it Ema knew that two of the crew had been watching her for the last 10 minutes. This was probably down to her outfit. Ema was wearing tight yoga pants that hugged her beautiful legs and a skimpy pink sports bra. But Ema loved attention and liked to show off her amazing body. She was just having fun as she purposly stretched and bent over in front of the watching men. But then one decided to go that one step to far.

Because she was distracted by the weight lifting Ema did not notice the man until his hand grabbed hold of her ass. She froze and her fingers clenched aroun the weight. The man started to massage her butt and Ema snapped. With a shout Ema spun and slammed the weight she was holding into the man's elbow. There was a sickening crunch that left no doubt that the arm was broken. Ema then brought around her other hand to deliver a hit to the neck that brought the man to his knees. With a flick of her heel the man went down with a bruise growing on his forehead.

Ema turned and walked out of the gym, knowing that the other man was still watching her ass even after the beating of his freind. But Ema didn't care. Hundreds of men had tried to get it off with her and none had ever succeeded. As she walked the corridor an announcment ran out.
'This is Savar to all crew, we are running silent. Squad Valiant report to the war-room"

Ema smiled and called over a young crewmember who was nearby. Hus name was James or somthing along those lines.
"Bring my armour and weapons to the war room."
with that she turned, blowing a kiss to the startled youth, and made her way to the war room.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

'This is Savar to all crew, we are running silent. Squad Valiant report to the war-room' 
"Let me bloody sleep!" Cyrus yelled to one in-particular before spending the next 5 minutes pulling himself out of his bed. "So, how did you sleep" he sarcastically asked his empty pistol which he pulled from under his pillow. "Crap? Yeah me too some idiot on the intercom woke me." After which he went up and grabbed his gym equipment and headed out half asleep wondering what the intercom was about before realizing he was too tired to care.

Soon he saw one of his new squad mates, Ema, that's her name, walking by in a huff. When he reached the gym he saw a man nursing an obviously broken arm and instantly drew an obvious conclusion. "Damn" Cyrus said as he walked in,
"I know it hurts like hell" the soldier stated
"wha?- oh not you, Ema-she's hot." Cyrus sarcastically added 
“ha, ha very funny”
“I’ll get the medic” Cyrus said as he reached for a com
“Already coming my friend went to get one about ten minutes ago”
“Jack? Meh, wanna’ help me with some weighs?” Cyrus asked
“You’re kidding right? I bloody broke my arm!” the man replied
“Well you still got one good one and I mean you gotta keep that one strong” After about ten minutes of chatting and handing out some pain killers and bonking the man on the head after he told him about his ‘move’ on Ema, Cyrus began packing up before checking his reflection for about a minute.

"Yeah he’s in there." Cyrus heard from the gym snapping him back to reality.
"Hey, you Cyrus?" an officer called from the entrance in full uniform.
"I prefer to be known as ‘The great Cyrus’ if you will I'm getting this new name started, you know puttin’ myself in a way the people can understand" Cyrus said jokily as he turned to the officer
"Well, ‘great’ Cyrus your boss called you to the war room about ten minutes ago." the officer frustratingly said.
"Oh".
"Where have you been, the intercom's loud as hell, how could you miss it? I mean your whole team’s waiting!"
"First, sleeping; second, it woke me up."
The officer let out a weary sigh, “Just. Go. You’re already late."
"OK fine! Jeez you’re hard to please" Cyrus said as he dumped his kit in a locker. But the war room is highly official and he was in basic sweats for the gym. So after putting on a military cap and strapping his pet ‘unloaded pistol’ to his waist he considered himself official looking enough and made for the war room. After a quick rest stop he arrived taking the main entrance stating "Don't worry everyone, I'm hear and ready...to..." pausing seeing the unfriendly glances "shut up and listen to my new orders from my amazing superiors" he said as he fell in line between the two female squad members “Hey there, saw what you did in the gym” he said in a whisper looking at his team’s lieutenant before making a comedic move at rubbing his arm after gently nudging Ema as a joke “Nice, guy was an arse” He added as he began to stand to attention.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Savar continued to flip the coin as Grese walked in and saluted. "At ease soldier" said Savar in a weary voice, he hadnt slept well, which was unusal... Then Ramos walked in and saluted "I do wish you would stop getting in fights Ramos, rise above the insults. You're not at ease, stand over by that wall, to attention." Said savar pointing to the wall at the opisite end of the room from him and sighing. he fliped the coin again and Sebastos came in and saluted. "At ease 'Ghosty', take a seat." said Savar. Another flip, Lunara walked in, “Miss me?” she said softly and made for a seat. "Stop!" said Savar catching his coin and clenching it in his hand, "To attention, next to Ramos" he continued, jerking his head towards the stiff-standing Krys. she was shortly followed by Ema who winked at him with a smile but stopped when she saw his expression and saluted "With the two by the wall." said Savar stiffly. Finaly Cyrus came in and said "Don't worry everyone, I'm hear and ready...to..." He paused noticing Savar's stoney expresion. "shut up and listen to my new orders from my amazing superiors" he said as he stepped between the two women on the team. "No Cyrus you're fine, take a seat."

Savar sighed again as he caught his coin. He slamed it down on the table and stood up, walking round to face the three crew members still standing. He frowned and spoke quietly, but pointedly; "I know you're new to the regime of each squad getting a ship, but you know the rules of the fleet, and one of them is no violence outside of training! that applies to all of you three! Under this new setup, you are my Senior Officers! And as your commander i want you to act as such!" he paused, "Krys, I know what it means to you, but let the past lie. If the crew is bothering you, tell me and I will ensure they are disciplined. And that goes for you as well Ema! I know you did it deliberately too! And lunara, punishing the crew for disobeying the rules, by disobeying rules, is just as bad, make them do laps of the ship or whatever, just don't attack them!" he had started shouting by the last couple of sentences and cleared his throat awkwardly. "Sorry, I didn't sleep well last night… but I stand by my words. But I suppose you have been couped up in the valiant without action… just try and behave. Go and sit down." he finished. 

He stayed facing the wall and breathed deeply a few times. Rolled his head around cracking his neck. He turned round and addressed the assembled commandos; "as I'm sure you know, Omega squad was MIA on gamma 12 last week. Their last transmission was barely received, but told us that the person rallying the pyrates is called 'Surlaw', and he's on Gamma 12 now, our orders are to investigate, and for all we know Omega squad is still down there, but that's our secondary objective. Any questions?"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OOC; Update FINALLY done! soz it took so long, mucked up internet.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Krys stood too attention against the wall, saluting and eyes fixed on the middle distance. They betrayed his anger, a molten rage that simmered beneath the surface. He listened to Savar’s beration, trying to make sure that his face was like stone. When they were told to sit down Krys stood even straighter, forcing a “Sir. Yes. Sir,” from between gritted teeth, and started walking, before turning and winking quickly at the two women, a slight smile tugging at his lips. “Tut tut ladies, what are we going to do?” The tone made it clear he was joking, and when he completed the turn back towards the seats his face was settled back into his usual stern expression. Removing his rifle smoothly from where it rested, slung over his back, he held it in his right hand as he sat, a look of content settling over his features. 

He then listened to Savar’s briefing intently, suddenly serious as it came down to ‘business’. Filing away what little information there was, Ramos thought it through, before thinking - _‘There’s really not enough intel here,’_.

“I have some questions, Sir. Firstly, I would like clarification as to what you mean by ‘investigate’. What is and is not permitted? Secondly, what do we know, if anything, about ‘Surlaw’. And thirdly, do we know what kind of opposition will we be faced with? Anything in addition to ... The norm?” At this, his voice became somewhat quieter, and seemingly a bit less sure of himself as his mind went back to his childhood, thinking of much worse times. _Damned Pyrates,_ he thought, noting the irony even before he said it, a smile once again tugging at his lips, though it didn’t reach his sapphire eyes.

“However, my most important question - When do we leave? Omega’s information will have a life-span. Let’s make their sacrifice, whatever that was - be it their freedom or lives - worth it.”


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Grese listened to the other soldiers' chastising impassively, he wasn't particularly surprised, many of the male crew were both stupid and coarse, causing them to be insulting and even, at points, physicaly abusive. He had no doubt that one or two of them may have overstepped the carefully guarded boundries that Marksman Ramos, Captain Aliot and Marksman Lunara kept. 

Then Savar began the briefing. *"as I'm sure you know, Omega squad was MIA on gamma 12 last week. Their last transmission was barely received, but told us that the person rallying the pyrates is called 'Surlaw', and he's on Gamma 12 now, our orders are to investigate, and for all we know Omega squad is still down there, but that's our secondary objective. Any questions?"*

Grese was surprised he hadn't heard about Omega's fate, then again he had been training the recruits for over two weeks and had little to no time for updates on life outside of them. Omega had been good, they had been one of the first squads he had ever trained, _Damned fine soldiers_ he thought, whatever had overcome them was a force to be reckoned with.

Once Savar had given his briefing, Ramos spoke up, seeming confused. *“I have some questions, Sir. Firstly, I would like clarification as to what you mean by ‘investigate’. What is and is not permitted? Secondly, what do we know, if anything, about ‘Surlaw’. And thirdly, do we know what kind of opposition will we be faced with? Anything in addition to ... The norm?” 

However, my most important question - When do we leave? Omega’s information will have a life-span. Let’s make their sacrifice, whatever that was - be it their freedom or lives - worth it.”*

Grese found himself nodding in agreement with Ramos' questions each mirrored his own. He was a little disappointed at the marksman's second question. He had hoped that the man, given his pyrate background, may have heard of this 'Surlaw'. 

He turned to Savar, hoping he would be able to shed a little more light on this mission. He didn't like deploying without a very good knowledge of his enemy, when you know them, you know what they'll do, but this new Pyrate leader seemed to be skilled enough to co-ordinate the pyrates and overcome Omega squad. Grese felt, for the first time in sixty years, the faintest ripple of fear down his spine. But he didn't allow it show. He stood, looking at Savar, waiting for orders.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

OOC; NOT AN UPDATE, also Malochai, Savar is just saying don't beat up the crew.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"I realize it's barley a briefing, but there's no info, because we don't have any." said Savar frankly. "It was down to Omega to find out what the hell was going on. What we do know is that we are fighting an organised fighting force, not just a rabble of pyrates with pulse rifles! We are being sent in to gather intel on Surlaw and if we can identify him, eliminate him." Savar made a small smile on the word eliminate, "I also realize it sounds like an assassination mission with no prior info, but that's why the best of the best are being sent in."


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Ema head filled with dark thoughts as Savar began to lecture her on what to do and how to treat the crew. Well he had no idea what she went through every day on board this vessel.

The question being asked were interesting and she would be interested to hear the answer. But Ema had one of her own.

"So let me get this right. If one of the crew should attempt to take advantage of me you are proposing i let him and then come and tell you to tell him off for me. Is that what you are seriously suggesting?"


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

"Thank you, Sir," Krys said grimly, voice gravelly. And then he heard Ema's question and smiled, hiding it behind a hand as he feigned coughing. 

"I must say, Sir, that she has a point. In the same vein, I have made peace with my past - it was over a hundred years ago, after all, but I will _not_ have the crew use it as a weapon against me. Ilsworth was an example, and the others should learn from that." After he said that, he kept on listening for the response from his senior officer, but also transferred as much data as he could about Gamma 12 onto his Tactical Lens. 

[OOC: I know flash; I'm just playing on the fact that his past being used against him is a sore point and he reacts badly to both it being used against him and the fact that he has been reprimanded for it ]


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Lunara’s jaw tensed as Savar berated her. Her right fist, concealed behind her back as she stood to attention clenched and unclenched repeatedly. She was not even aware of the motion.

Then she heard of the missing Omega team and she went cold. They had been some of Grese’s finest recruits and they were missing without warning. She sat when granted permission to do so but paused as Krys turned to her and Ema. He spoke and winked. Lunara’s lips twitched in a smile, a sign that never reached her eyes. She laid a hand on his arm and though some may have thought it a romantic symbol the team knew it was very different. With a simple twitch of her wrist Lunara could have Krys recoiling away from her in pain. “Careful Krys, I am not the kind of woman to make that kind of joke with,” then the smile did reach her eyes and she took her hand away. She turned her dark eyes on Savar and shrugged. “Hey, I didn’t hurt him... This time.”

She then sat and then the numbness hit. It was curious. The commando squads were not adverse to death but she supposed that commandos seemed to almost never to die. They had become assured of their own near immortality and their superiority to normal humans that it took the deaths of those they had known for the message to hit home. No one was truly immortal...

She snapped out of it when Krys spoke. “I have some questions, Sir. Firstly, I would like clarification as to what you mean by ‘investigate’. What is and is not permitted? Secondly, what do we know, if anything, about ‘Surlaw’? And thirdly, do we know what kind of opposition will we be faced with? Anything in addition to... The norm?” He hesitated and Lunara knew he was remembering his childhood, his time on the streets. She saw his lips twitch but his eyes remained still and lifeless.

“However, my most important question - When do we leave? Omega’s information will have a life-span. Let’s make their sacrifice, whatever that was - be it their freedom or lives - worth it.” He finished. Lunara nodded slightly at his words.

Ema spoke and Lunara stood at her words. Krys also spoke and she heard the bitterness in his voice. “Savar, I may have stepped out of line but you have no idea what life is like on this ship for myself and Ema. I have to be harsh otherwise the men wouldn’t decide that they would be better off leaving me alone and keeping their dignity intact. If I weren’t so harsh with the few offences I find there would be a lot more offenders, many of them after me. Believe me,” she said calmly, standing at ease


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Sebastos sat quietly listening to the questions being asked, and couldn't stop laughing at Krys. "Oh Krys, do you like like Lunara and Ema? You know, what I mean. Especially Ema, I mean you're team members, if you like her tell her!" He smiled, waiting for any gazes that came to him. He was no quiet sniper, but he was the silent one until now. "Although I agree, it is stupid, I say you let Ema do what she goddamn likes! It's her body, if she doesn't like people invading her privacy, then I say she can kill em for all I care. I mean if someone tried doing that to me I would floor him, and put him in the infirmary room for weeks if not months! As for Lunara. She is totally correct, this ship isn't a brothel, so why not stop them! I mean I'm not agreeing with Lunara's action's because, I know what she can do, and it can scare the crap out of me, and Im a Commando!" Sebastos carried... Then he realised what the last part he said, his eye's widened and he stammered. "Ju... just, forget what I... I just said!"


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Krys looked at Sebastos with a derisory stare whilst the information finished downloading. "You're almost as irritating as Ilsworth, and he was left crying on the floor like a child. Remember that," he said simply, before shaking his head at the immaturity of the man. "The women on this ship have the right not to be assaulted just because of their gender. Whilst Ema may have taken it a bit far, I think it serves as a reminder they are just as ... Capable, as us men."


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Grese listened to the younger commandos arguing against Savar.
Lunara and Ema were both defending themselves, claiming that they were too often the victims. This was true enough, but Grese was aware that all of the offenders were now in the infirmary with fairly serious injuries. 
Krys was explaining how people still strike at him for being a Pyrate. People shouldn't judge a man on his wrongdoings, what he does to improve is the thing that should be focused on. 
Sebastos was, not thinking about what he was saying. Again.
_This is not the time_, he thought, though it was good to see the team sticking up for each other. These commandos were some of the best that he had ever seen, but right now they were wasting time and Grese couldn't help but think that if some of Omega's members were still be out there, their time was steadily ticking away. Grese was also acutely aware of the fact that if the team got any more heated with their argument, first grade insubordination could occur.
Grese cleared his throat and stood slightly taller. He looked around at all of the other Commandos. 

"As much as I agree with all your sentiments, we're not here to discuss feminism. Omega may be out there, or maybe their dead. Either way, they were on a mission which we are now picking up, and that is to take down the man who's rallying the pyrates." 

He then turned back to face Savar, awaiting his orders.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

Cyrus stayed silent for most of the argument partly because at the moment he couldn't care about a sexist crew but mostly because of of how the Omega teams almost certain fate seemed all too familiar. Staring down at the floor imaging what could of happened to Omega Cyrus only grew more frustrated.
He shouldn't care, men and their teams die all the time and its just like nature to kill and murder, but, he knew why he was upset. staying silent he thought about how his team was killed, no, betrayed and left to die, and how Omega was now probably being hunted down, one by one. Times like this Cyrus would twirl his knife around his hand to get his mind off of his thoughts but his weapon was still in his locker. Frustrated and knowing he had to leave the war room quickly he said.
"Greses right. Stop arguing, work it out or shut up. there are men down there being hunted or who knows what by the pyrates. So savar, or Sir, with permission I'd like to get my drop time and orders quickly so I can gear up and and get ready regardless of what ever everyone else is arguing over so I can do my job." With that he stood to full attention with no sign of sarcasm or smiles on his face but a stone cold glare directed straight through Savar and towards the other heads. One day he'll find the evidence to put the so called leaders who betrayed him behind bars or better yet 6ft under right next to his past team.


----------

